# Dbol and TEST C and DECA



## Fisher28 (Nov 27, 2012)

﻿SET UP FOR MY THIRD CYCLE. 

TEST C - 500Mg / Week (12 Week) or 14 weeks?

Deca - 300- 400Mg / Week (10 Week) or 12 weeks? THis will be my first time using deca

DBOL - 40Mg ED (6 Week) or 50mg for 4weeks? A lot of guys on here told me 50mgs for 4 weeks.  WIll be 2nd time using dbol 

PCT clomid and Nolvadex

Should i get Hcg while on cycle? or can i do without it?

I want to avoid deca dick. Can i still avoid it without hcg?


----------



## losieloos (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm planning the same cycle test 14 weeks deca 12 weeks. Some cabar should help prevent it. Hcg wouldn't do anything I think but I still plan to use it during to keep the boys alive


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 27, 2012)

Get some caber, .5mg twice a week


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 27, 2012)

Have you ran dbol before?


----------



## DADAWG (Nov 27, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> ﻿SET UP FOR MY THIRD CYCLE.
> 
> TEST C - 500Mg / Week (12 Week) or 14 weeks?
> 
> ...



test , deca , dbol is a classic cycle and hard to beat . your doses are good imo , not wimpy and not overdone for a 3rd cycle. IMO i doubt you need caber at those doses of deca , we got by for decades without it at higher doses than that. run the deca at least 12 weeks , 14 is better and make sure to run the test cyp 1 week longer than the deca , start pct 2 weeks after last test injection / 3 weeks after last deca injection. the test should be enought to keep sex drive during the cycle but the hcg should speed up recovery. keep some aromasin or arimidex on hand at least for estrogen control.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies bros. so I should be fine without caber and hcg? also should i run the test for 14 weeks rather 12 weeks and run the deca for 12 weeks? Would it make much of a difference?


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 28, 2012)

RUn deca 12 weeks, and I would have caber on hand regardless of whether you need it or not...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm dying to run that cycle bro but i'm fucking terrified of deca dick.  let me know how it goes!


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 28, 2012)

Big Worm said:


> Have you ran dbol before?



Im a retard, didnt see that youve already ran dbol once.  I was asking because you need to know how you react to it.  Get bloods done often so if something start getting weird with your nips you know what you are working against.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 28, 2012)

Okay  Deca for 12 weeks at 400mgs a week. Test c for 14 weeks at 500mgs a week. and Ill have caber on hand just in case. If i do start to get deca dick how many mgs do i take a day to reverse deca dick? Also what about the dbol guys? 40mgs for 6 weeks or 50mg for 4 weeks? I didnt think anyone said anything about dbol dossage. also can i just inject once a week instead of spliting them up to two times a week?


----------



## cougar (Nov 28, 2012)

I've ran that cycle 2  times, 400-600 ,had no deca d'''k.  Deca makes me strong,  thats what I notice about deca, thats it.. And 400 is a normal amount,not alot,you'll be fine.   Good luck bro.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Nov 28, 2012)

You should run a low dose ai. The key to sides is estrogen management. If you mange estrogen in all likelihood you wont need caber or prami. Id have it on hand - but you prob wouldnt need it. 
Inject 2x/week and id run dbol at 40mg/day.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 28, 2012)

soo 40mgs of dbol ed for six weeks? also if im going to be running the deca for 12 weeks will i need 3 10ml vials of deca? also will i need 4 vials of test c for 14 weeks or will 3 vials do it?


----------



## DF (Nov 28, 2012)

First you need to know how many mg per ml your test & deca are to do the math.  Also is your dbol caps? Or liquid? How many mg per tab or ml?  Cause if you have 25 mg tabs then good luck breaking them into 40 mg.

Now brother I don't want to flame here but if this is your third cycle this is pretty basic info to know.  I really do recommend that you take advantage of reading some of the info here.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 29, 2012)

I was just being lazy and didnt want to do the math sorry bro. But i figured it out. Oh and btw they are 25mgs The dbol. So should i run just 6 weeks of dbol at 50mgs? or just for 4 weeks at 50mgs since they are 25mgs a piece.


----------



## DF (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol, 50mg 4 weeks.

Still need to know the mg/ml for the test & deca.


----------

